# Squiggles today



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Well boys I raised my first blue today about a 200 pounder. He slashed twice and was gone. I didn't care however I was just glad he came to take a look. However for the report, the water was electric blue and 79 degrees scattered grass and a couple small mats. Had action all day long trolling ended the day with 7 dolphin from 10-25pounds. We had a 50+ pound bull on but something came by and bit through the 300# leader where the skirt had slid up about half way after a 20 minute fight.( piss me off) He hit a standard moldcrft chugger pink/white on the short right rigger. The funny part is we were working a rip and you could see him crushing right under the water the all the sudden he took off like a rocket ship towards the spread. So we got watch him absolutely blow it up. Great trip considering we got to run 35 knots out and 40 in.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Fish


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and its good to hear that it's finally starting to turn on and calm down. Congrats on the raise and the dolphin! By the way, that looks like a really nice boat. Wish they would make one of those without the front seats.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome man I have been looking forward to this report. Nice work!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool, it's looking more and more like a canyon summer than a rig summer, sure would save a lot in fuel if it turns out that way. Great catch, thanks for the details

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

k-p said:


> Thanks for the report and its good to hear that it's finally starting to turn on and calm down. Congrats on the raise and the dolphin! By the way, that looks like a really nice boat. Wish they would make one of those without the front seats.


Yea it would be a popular boat without the seats. However I like them a lot and you still have plenty of room to walk by someone upfront. And it makes for a great step when getting on the bow platform to cast.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

If it raises marlin, its got to be a great boat. Good info about the seats. I would like to try fishing on one sometime to see how they actually handle. Thanks again for your report and sorry to hear about losing that bull.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

The squiggles is a magic spot , that we used to fish every trip out of PC .

Gave it all up to move west , but we will miss fishing there for sure .

Caught our largest sword there and raised my biggest blue there too , along with lots of wahoo and dolphin :thumbsup:


Good Job Guys !


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice trip hope the water stays good for tournament in two weeks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! You'll get him next time.

It was beautiful out there the last two days along with some good fishing


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job! may have to venture out there this weekend


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job Harris, sounds like you guys had another fantastic day on the water! Awesome to hear that you raised a blue!! Next time you will hook him... And hopefully I'm on board when you do lol!! Nice report and great looking Mahi! A big Mahi is on my list this season


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks guys it was a great day that's for sure.


----------

